# Need opinion on LegalZoom documents



## dnavarrojr (Apr 4, 2011)

Has anyone used LegalZoom documents?  If so, what is your opinion on their stuff?

I need better license agreements and a copyright assignment agreement and I'm wondering how good theirs are.

Essentially, my plan is to purchase some legal documents from LegalZoom (or similar site), modify it for my needs and then bring that to my lawyer for final review.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know anything about them (besides hearing their ads on the Jim Rome show) but for your plan, I'd hope that they don't cost too much.  

As an alternative...


> my plan is to *Google* some legal documents, modify it for my needs and then bring that to my lawyer for final review.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Apr 4, 2011)

The problem with Googling documents is that it's technically stealing like using someone else's photo without permission.  LegalZoom charges $15 per document to download.  And my lawyer charges me a flat $100 to review and refine documents I bring in (as long as I do 99% of the work).  My main problem is they don't have a lot of the documents I need, so it's off to Google to find similar legal sites that sell documents cheap.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 4, 2011)

dnavarrojr said:


> The problem with Googling documents is that it's technically stealing like using someone else's photo without permission.


 If you're modifying the document, wouldn't it be more like using it for inspiration?  Or, a 'derivative work' at the worst.

I don't know how similar copyright law is when it comes to derivative works between documents and photos though...  It may or may not be an issue.


----------



## spacefuzz (Apr 4, 2011)

I have some patent books that give demo documents as an appendix in the back.  I am assuming that there are photography books to do the same thing.  Then it would be ~$15 for ALL your rough draft documents as opposed to an indavidual rate.


----------



## e.rose (Apr 4, 2011)

35 Contract Templates.  $20 bucks.

Amazon.com: Business and Legal Forms for Photographers, 4th Edition (Business & Legal Forms for Photographers) (9781581156690): Tad Crawford: Books


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 4, 2011)

As an alternative...


> my plan is to *Google* some *Sample* legal documents, modify *or Reference* it for my needs and then bring that to my lawyer for final review.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Apr 4, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> dnavarrojr said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with Googling documents is that it's technically stealing like using someone else's photo without permission.
> ...



I look at it like photographs on the web...  If someone downloads my photograph and modifies it, does that make it theirs?  I'm happy to use a document that is legally free (found a couple in my searches), but since I don't appreciate others taking my work and using it without my permission (or compensation), I'd rather not do it myself.  It's just a personal preference. That said, however, I have no problem asking for permission if I do find something I like.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Apr 4, 2011)

e.rose said:


> 35 Contract Templates.  $20 bucks.
> 
> Amazon.com: Business and Legal Forms for Photographers, 4th Edition (Business & Legal Forms for Photographers) (9781581156690): Tad Crawford: Books


 
Thanks!  And ordered.


----------



## e.rose (Apr 4, 2011)

You're welcome. :sillysmi:


----------



## StudentofPhotography (Apr 23, 2012)

Found the below website through a blog. Its like a Legalzoom for photogs?

CreatePRO LEGAL FORMS






dnavarrojr said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > 35 Contract Templates.  $20 bucks.
> ...


----------



## CCericola (Apr 23, 2012)

I also have that book that you bought. I used them then had the lawyer tweak it. Much cheaper than having the lawyer draw it up from scratch.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Check out California MCLE, CLE and Continuing Legal Education.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 23, 2012)

e.rose said:


> You're welcome. :sillysmi:



Where ya' been, e.rose?


----------



## CCericola (Apr 23, 2012)

She's been out shooting photos while we are stuck at our computers.


----------



## KmH (Apr 23, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> dnavarrojr said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with Googling documents is that it's technically stealing like using someone else's photo without permission.
> ...



From page 1 of http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ01.pdf



> Section 106
> of the 1976 Copyright Act generally gives the owner of copyright the exclusive
> right to do and to authorize others to do the following:
> &#8226; reproduce the work in copies or phonorecords
> &#8226; prepare derivative works based upon the work



Many things cannot be copyrighted, also from Circular 1 - linked to above:



> Several categories of material are generally not eligible for
> federal copyright protection. These include among others:
> &#8226; works that have not been fixed in a tangible form of
> expression (for example, choreographic works that have
> ...


----------

